# Volunteers Needed - Region 9 Championship Show



## CarrieLewis (Jan 16, 2008)

Volunteers needed to help with the In/Out Gate at the Region 9 Championship Show to be held June 9-13, 2009 at the Will Rogers Equestrian Center in Ft. Worth, Texas. 

Please let us know as soon as possible when you are able to help. It is a terrific way to see the exhibitors up close and watch the classes from the working perspective. Available times:

Tuesday evening
Wednesday morning, afternoon, evening
Thursday morning, evening
Saturday morning, afternoon evening

Please email me with your available time, email address and cell phone number. Show Management and Exhibitors thank you kindly and we hope to hear from you soon!

Have a great day!


----------



## CarrieLewis (Jan 16, 2008)

(Drum Roll Please)

Ladies and Gentlemen,

Now is the time for your chance to help with the Region 9 Championship Show, view the Main Ring from the up close and personal vantage point of the Specially Commissioned In/Out Gate and reap the overwhelming gratitude of the exhibitors, coaches, spectators, judges and show staff.

Please volunteer your Time and Talent to making a shining success of this year's show. Don't lose the opportunity to be a valuable and integral part of the Gatekeeper's Schedule.

Times that you are needed:

June 9, Tuesday evening 6 p.m.
June 10, Wednesday morning 8 a.m., afternoon 1 p.m. and evening 7 p.m.
June 11, Thursday morning 8 a.m. and evening 7 p.m.
June 13, Saturday morning 8 a.m., afternoon 2 p.m. and evening 6:30 p.m.

Your help is sincerely appreciated. Please write and let us know if you are able to assist.


----------



## CarrieLewis (Jan 16, 2008)

We have a few spots still available for volunteers to help with the in/out gates at the Main Ring at the Region 9 Championship Show. The show is from June 9 to 13, in Ft. Worth at the Will Rogers Equestrian Center.

Times that we have available are:

Thursday morning, June 11
Friday morning and afternoon, June 12

Please let me know if you would like to help. Many thanks!


----------

